# Shroomin In Central Ohio



## ohiofishman45 (Jul 3, 2007)

Anyone findin any shroom in central ohio yet? I know we need some warmer weather, but these last few days have been nice. Rain to come.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I saw on another site that someone found some at tar Hollow. Still waiting here in Columbus myself.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Won't be long that is for sure.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

The way the weather is it might be good to look often. Have not seen any.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

The guys around circleville are finding a few around tar hollow and south around paint creek 
I know a couple of guys here at work found mess last night get a little rain tonight and it should be on in the morning
geowol


----------



## ohiofishman45 (Jul 3, 2007)

Up here in Hardin County, we usually start finding them more mid to late April. Of course, every year varies. We have quite a few abondoned railways that we usually do pretty good on. A few years ago especially. Seems like anywhere you can find them old cinders, you'll do well since they hold heat so well. Couple years ago, we found them growing right out of dumped roof shingles. No lie, we couldn't believe it either. I mean, these were decomposing shingles, but there were in them none the less. I'm getting the itch, need to taste em!


----------

